# Lets See Everyone's MeatHeads! [Dial-up beware!]



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

I've noticed a lot of MeatHeads in people's pics this year, so I thought I'd start a showcase...

2001:









2002:









2003:









2004:









2005:









2006:









2007:









2008:









2008 Wedding:


----------



## ghostokc (Oct 22, 2008)

WOW.. I like that. how did you make it.


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

ghostokc said:


> WOW.. I like that. how did you make it.


I've already posted a thread explaining the entire process, but here it is again:

Ingredients:
1 nicely-shaped skull (we always use plastic, but I guess foam would work)
3 boxes of red "Jello" (only use enough water for ONE box)
1 sheet of cheese cloth
2 pounds of thinly sliced deli ham (or roast beef or turkey)

Make a batch of red "Jello" TRIPLE-THICK (also known as "Finger Jello") and set it up in a cookie sheet. Once the "Jello" is set, wrap cheese cloth tightly around the skull and tie or pin in back. Carefully cut away from eyes and teeth. The cloth helps hold the "Jello" in place. Place the skull in the center of a round platter. Carefully remove the "Jello" in large pieces and cover the front, top, and sides of the cloth-covered skull. Immediatelly start covering the "Jello" with the deli meat. Use overlapping layers from bottom to top to help hold it all in place. When fully covered (several layers thick), you can carve away the meat & "Jello" in front of the eyes and teeth. Add eyeballs (edible or not). Line the rest of the platter with lettuce and add the other meats & cheeses. Stick a fork in him and serve!

Mistakes: left the rind on the ham (2001), sliced meat way too thin (2003), used turkey (2005).

By the way, most people do not realize he is actually supposed to be eaten!


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

thats great! Very cool and looks yuummyy!


----------



## HallowSkeen (Jul 25, 2006)

Here is mine from this year










This was the first year I've had the Meathead and it was VERY popular! Instead of the red jello on the base of my skull I used spreadable cream cheese. I used peanuts for the teeth.


----------



## Charmed28 (Oct 7, 2006)

Here is a pic of mine:


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

Great pics!! I love making these things.........here's mine from 2005:


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

Well, I found MeatHead-02... Damn! He was an ugly one!


----------



## sweet&sinister (Oct 1, 2006)

LV Scott T said:


> I've already posted a thread explaining the entire process, but here it is again:
> 
> Ingredients:
> 1 nicely-shaped skull (we always use plastic, but I guess foam would work)
> ...


Wow you have made alot of meat heads.. I just was wondering why using turkey was listed under mistakes? Did it not stick well or something? I like the way it looks with turkey & really want to try one of these next year.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Charmed28, do you mind sharing what recipe you used for the brain?


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

sweet&sinister said:


> Wow you have made alot of meat heads.. I just was wondering why using turkey was listed under mistakes? Did it not stick well or something? I like the way it looks with turkey & really want to try one of these next year.


We just didn't like the color. We prefer ham.


----------



## Isabella_Price (Sep 6, 2008)

Ooh, this is very interesting. I have never seen nor heard of these! I'll have to make some just for the hell of it and force my family to eat them.


----------



## Macabre1 (Jan 13, 2004)

These are AWESOME!! I've never seen them before. I am a vegan so I can't eat them but you've given me a fabulous idea for next Halloween for my omnivorous friends. They'll love it. Thanks for the idea!!


----------



## Delirium (Apr 16, 2011)

I made a vegan Meathead last year, I used BBQ sauce and vegan "ham". Didn't look as "fleshy" as those with real ham, but gross nonetheless. 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5624871275/


----------



## diajoh (Sep 25, 2010)

Instead of red Jell-O, you can try tomato aspic (tomato gelatin):
3 c. tomato juice
1 tsp. salt
1 tsp. sugar
1 tsp. lemon juice
1 tsp. Worcestershire sauce
Onion juice to taste
Dash of Tabasco
2 env. gelatin (I would increase this, but YMMV)
1/2 c. water


Boil tomato juice with seasonings. Steep 10 to 15 minutes. Add gelatin that has been softened in cold water. Stir until gelatin has melted. Cool until mixture begins to thicken. Pour into cookie sheet and proceed as regular meathead.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Just wonder, why the need for anything spread on the skull at all (jello or cream cheese) Deli meat seems like it would stick to a plastic skull without anything.Really cool idea though. I may just have to do it this year


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Hallow and So glad this thread got bumped back to the beginning! WOW! WHo knew there was more to the meathead than just a bunch of thinly sliced deli-meat draped over a skull!! Really like the idea of cutting into the jello and getting that ooozey feeling! LOL I may have to put a gummy worm coming out of one eyeball socket, just to give it a feeling of decay. You know -- "the worms crawl in ..the worms crawl out! " BOO!*


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

WOW! this gives me a completely new respect for.....meat heads.


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

Holy crap those made me giggle. This forum makes me so happy.


----------



## Shannie-Boo (Oct 15, 2009)

This was our 2008 Meathead. My cousins brought him to the party. They squirted bean dip on top of his head for brains. No one ever eats our meatheads- they think they're too gross. 

But last year someone posted a suggestion for a cannibal's feast using a mini skeleton and deli meats. We tried it for 2010, and people were practically licking the skeleton clean! It was a HUGE hit!


----------

